# Elsie's Countdown Thread. Due 3/22. KIDDED TWINS!!



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Doe: His Fruitfulness Elsie, a 3 year old Alpine.
Date Bred: 10/24/11
Due Date: 3/22/12 (150th day)

Before pregnancy:










Full udder, previous year (I know, I don't like her udder either) :










Bred to: Cotton Eyed Does Abraham (sorry for the blurry pics)



















Ok, here are some pics of Elsie from yesterday. She is 4 months along:























































I'm thinking she'll have twins, but I've noticed she got a lot bigger in her belly and udder earlier than last year, and she's still getting bigger.
I hope she doesn't have big bucks in her! Elsie's pretty small, so I wouldn't want her to have huge kids.
Twins or Triplets?
Her kidding history is a single buck, and twin doelings.
This will be her third kidding.

No sign of any discharge or dropping yet. She's reluctant to letting me touch her belly and udder now, something she didn't do last year. But I was able to feel movement!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Elsie's Countdown Thread. Due 3/22. Pic Heavy!*

:leap: Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Elsie's Countdown Thread. Due 3/22. Pic Heavy!*

Very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Elsie's Countdown Thread. Due 3/22. Pic Heavy!*

Very nice! Good luck  I think she's big enough for triplets but she could also have just twins too. Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

We had a bad storm a couple days ago, and we are just now able to get Internet.

Elsie had kidded (3/20) Tuesday morning with :kidred: :kidblue: !!

They are both so tiny and cute, but the doeling is so tiny and delicate compared to Kada's kids!

The doeling is a cou blanc, and the buckling is a silver cou clair/sundgau.

I'll try to get pics ASAP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

COngrats..... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :stars:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

These pics were taken today:

The boy is on the left, he has more black on his face than the girl.










The doeling



















The buckling



















Any critiques wanted!

I'll be making a thread in the "Birth Announcements" soon with new pics...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

